# Here's Cranberry. Just in time for the holidays!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She was dropped off at a vet's office by her breeder. Apparently she had been dropped and had an injury to her leg. She's been with another foster for a couple of weeks, and the foster had to go out of town, so she's with us now. She is super cute!

She has a vet visit next week for x-rays to see what the actual damage might be.

Playing with Danny:









Taking a break:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll !!!! And I LOVE the name. She could be CB for short. Hope she is 100% soon and in a forever home.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, oh -- I'm in love again!

she's going to grow up to be so beautiful! 
what a great name!

hoping there is no long term injury....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a great name!! She's adorable. Her breeder dropped her off at the vet and then never went back again to get her???


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucky for her they dumped her at the vets, now she'll find her perfect home, and won't ever have to worry about being a breeder dog.

Looks like she's enjoying her stay at your house


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, apparently the breeder took her to the vet and said she was dropped and never came back, or else they signed a release giving her to the vet. It's not totally clear what the whole story is. The vet contacted the rescue and we had to sign for her and here she is. She is just adorable.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh my!  she's got beautiful coloring


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww she is beautiful and I love her name. Hope everything turns out ok at the vet appointment. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cranberry*

Cranberry is just precious and I love her name!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a sweetie. Hope the Xrays show no problems. She will have a great time with you over the holidays.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Cutie!! She looks pretty healthy, hopefully doesn't have any health issues.


----------

